# Brian Eno praises Logic Pro



## Ashermusic (Sep 8, 2016)

Brian Eno speaking about his DAW of choice, Logic:
_"Whoever invented and wrote the code for Logic (which I know is a lot of people)...is their musical contribution less than Coldplay or any other group you can mention? So much music is made out of the possibilities of that particular system."_


----------



## nbd (Sep 8, 2016)

We all know he's a musical genius, but the topic could use some spell checking..


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 8, 2016)

nbd said:


> We all know he's a musical genius, but the topic could use some spell checking..




Oops


----------



## nbd (Sep 8, 2016)

And now everyone who sees this thread for the first time is really curious.. But it's our dirty little secret, right?  

(And the rest of the thread fills with possible suggestions for our amusement..)


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 8, 2016)

I typed "Brain" instead of Brian.


----------



## rottoy (Sep 8, 2016)

And to think Brian Eno would like for his music to be anything but cerebral.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 8, 2016)

He actually just means "DAW". He's old after all.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 8, 2016)

Do you think Eno wakes up every morning and asks when is the new MBP coming out ?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 8, 2016)

Anyone know what he likes or tends to use in Logic? Not that it isn't powerful/capable and it has some incredible synths...just wondering if he doesn't mean DAWs in general even though he uses logic.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 8, 2016)

I know he likes FM8, Absynth, Iris, Synplant, u-Tonic, U-he Zebra, Expert Sleepers, etc.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 8, 2016)

I'd like to see him program the FM8 knowing how well he gets around the DX7... I also wonder if he entertains the idea of reamping soft synths...it's a big the sound of Apollo, etc for me. I'm not as familiar with his newer post-DAW solo albums.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 8, 2016)

I believe he sold his old Jellinghaus 









givemenoughrope said:


> I'd like to see him program the FM8 knowing how well he gets around the DX7... I also wonder if he entertains the idea of reamping soft synths...it's a big the sound of Apollo, etc for me. I'm not as familiar with his newer post-DAW solo albums.


----------



## mac (Sep 8, 2016)

Such a modest and entertaining guy


----------



## Spip (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ! It's always a pleasure to listen to him.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 8, 2016)

Eno doesn't speak in hyperbole



Jimmy Hellfire said:


> He actually just means "DAW". He's old after all.


----------



## Vik (Sep 10, 2016)

> Eno praises Logic Pro


Of course he does.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 10, 2016)

For songwriting I like Logic and I know plenty of people who make it work for scoring media but I just can't wrap my brain around it.


----------



## nas (Sep 11, 2016)

Good find. Sooo frustrating that the music is muted for legal copyright reasons even if it's only for demonstrations and discussions. It's just silly.

Eno is always enlightening and enjoyable to listen to.


----------

